# Standing up or laying down



## BubingaBill (Oct 15, 2013)

Bygrace posted 3 table saw sleds/jigs he recently made and two of them were for mitered cuts. It made me wonder which is better?
I understand the need for the one where he sets the blade to 45 degrees and lays down wider boards. The more I think of this the more I sound stupid in my head!
The jig he has for smaller boards I have seen many times before and I can understand using that for picture frames or standing up boards but couldn't he use the 45 degree one for the same thing? And if so which would be better??
If I'm not making sense I apologize. I'm currently collecting materials and need to make a collection of jigs for my table saw and band saw. I have limited materials and funds so I'm trying to figure out the best jigs for my needs in box making. Aside from my questions above I would love to hear everyones suggestions! 
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## pete724 (Mar 9, 2016)

YES but,

If the blade is not tilted to EXACTLY 45 degrees on the one with the board laying down then the "picture frame" type would be better because the fences don't have to be at exactly 45 degrees as long as together both fences meet at 90.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

Out of curiosity, & not to sound like a smart ass, but, why do you need a sled to make picture frames? If your TS is well tuned, & you have a miter gauge, you're set. I used to use my miter saw to make picture frames, & could never get the 45's to match. Once I learned to make them on the TS, w/some advice from fellas here, it's a snap now. Even putting angles on the face of the frames is faster. JMO.


----------

